
Wikirace - Wikipedia - vijaydev
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikiracing
======
clemesha
Check out my app: <http://wikipediagame.org> :)

Here is how it was written:
[http://clemesha.org/static/talks/Django_and_XMPP_BoshWriting...](http://clemesha.org/static/talks/Django_and_XMPP_BoshWriting_a_real_time_web_app.pdf)

------
naz
At first I thought this term referred to the race to change a biographical
article to past tense after a person dies.

------
Steve0
I know it's cheating, but someone should write a script that does that. Would
be cool just to see the link between Donald Duck and the LHC.

~~~
evlapix
I actually did write a script to do this as an exercise in learning Python. I
didn't realize there was a game at the time.

------
stevejohnson
By creating a page linking to all these "difficult" destinations, they have
made those destinations much easier.

~~~
ekiru
I don't think the Wikiracing page would be all that easy to get to, either, so
it probably wouldn't significantly decrease the difficulty.

------
gnoupi
Note that someone made an implementation of such race as an actual game:
<http://www.texasexpat.net/posts/wikirunner.html>. Quite nice to play in my
opinion.

